# 1 Year old! Your thoughts?



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi there! i thought I could get some opinions on how Celia is growing and turning out, i dont plan to breed or show her in conformation (she is a freestyler) her but I still thought it would be fun to see how close to the standerd she is! Her black is still fading, she saddle is actually turning grey, and her forhead is turning completely tan! She is going through a crazy color change!

Here are some older stacks:






























And here are some that were just taken today:


































Im aware, my stacks arnt that great xD but its fun to do and to get critiqued! Her washed-out tan probably isnt favored, but i personally love it! Regardless to how close or far to the standered she is, she is gorgeous!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't critique, but I think she is beautiful!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very pretty girl


----------



## Matt Livingston (May 10, 2012)

Definitely a gourgouse dog!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i can't critique but i can translate. in the 2nd pic
she's saying "yes, i know. i'm so totally it".


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i can't critique but i can translate. in the 2nd pic
> she's saying "yes, i know. i'm so totally it".


 :rofl: Doggiedad, you are on a roll tonight!!! :thumbup:


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

> i can't critique but i can translate. in the 2nd pic
> she's saying "yes, i know. i'm so totally it".


Oh my gosh i can so totally see that! Great translation! XD and thanks everyone for the wonderful comments!


----------



## Ibrahim (May 12, 2010)

She has a reverse mask, good looking girl


----------

